# Indicador de velocidades por display led



## Nico17 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hola a todos los del foro, no se si lo estare posteando en el lugar correcto, si no lo corren
 bien, tengo un display (codigo: ln5261ga)(voy a usar solo el digito derecho) que lo saque de un televisor viejo y un integrado 74ls164n y me gustaria hacerme un indicador de velocidades para mi cuatri que diga: R(reversa) 0(neutro) 1, 2, 3, 4 alguien tiene algun circuito o alguna pagina que me pueda servir?
 Gracias de antemano Nicolás.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2008)

Busca en el foro información al respecto, este tema ya se trato 2 veces

Pequeño dato, no te hace falta el contador


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 2, 2008)

ok fogonazo estuve buscando pero no encontre exactamente lo que buscaba y como entiendo poco pido un poco de ayuda jaja ¿no tienes algun circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2008)

Estube buscando los post sobre este tema y no pude encontrarlos.

Tal vez algun "Alma Caritativa" los recuerde y ponga el link.


----------



## fran_14 (Mar 3, 2008)

hola amigo creo q estas buscando algo como esto
fijate la forma en la q lo puedes adaptar
aporto con esto....

no se biem si es lo q buscas pero una idea para guiarte sirve


----------



## pepechip (Mar 3, 2008)

hola

vi algo por el foro, el circuito solamente estaba formado por el display, 7 resistencias limitadoras y un puñado de diodos rectificadores, pero no recuerdo donde estaba. 
Esperaremos a ver si aparece, sino en otro momento me entretengo y le hago el esquema.


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 3, 2008)

fran_14: estoy buscando algo como eso pero me gustaria usar el integrado que tengo

pepechip cuanto estes medio aburrrido lo haces al circuito jajaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2008)

Te comento que la parte electronia es muy simple, la parte complicada es saber mecanicamente en que velocidad esta tu cuatriciclo.

Los cambios, ¿ Como son ? Pedal, manopla ¿?¿?¿?


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 3, 2008)

Fogonazo capas me exprese mal lo que quiero hacer es que me indique en el display en que cambio voy por ahora tiene dos luces (neutro y reversa) pero en la salida del motor tiene una ficha con cables para cada cambio de ahi le quiero sacar para que ilumine el display. los cambios son a palanca


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh ¡
Pense que necesitabas todo el proyecto

Si el cuatri ya tiene una salida de señal del cambio actuado es mucho mas facil.

Lo que necesitas conocer es que información te da la ficha de acuerdo al cambio aplicado, o sea si esta en 1º tiene corriente la Pata xx y la Pata xx2, si esta en 2º la pata xx3.....

Conociendo eso el resto es facil


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 8, 2008)

perdon por la tardanza, estuve ocupado y no he tenido tiempo, he medido el voltaje y no son 12v son 2v. y en el motor entra una ficha de 6 conexiónes y que  se enchufa otra que solo ocupa 2 y por esa entran los 2 volts la verdad que hasta yo me marie! alguien sabe como funciona eso? pues yo pensaba q por otro cable entran los 2v y por esos salian uno para cada foquito q tiene en el tablero


----------

